# M85 getting loose



## stanc (Feb 6, 2012)

my older all steel model 85 needs help with end and side shake. does anyone sell cylinder shims/bearings and over sized cylinder stops for these guns?any information or suggestions for alternative fixes will be greatly appreciated as this old Taurus is one of my favorite guns and is overdue for some TLC.
stanc


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

send it to taurus, lifetime guarantee...if it needs fixing, they fix it free


----------



## stanc (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought it used


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

lifetime warranty, for ever, no matter if bought new or used


----------



## stanc (Feb 6, 2012)

great news ! Thanks TedDeBearFrmHell I'll look into that right away.
stanc


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no problem, just give them a call and keep us updated please


----------

